# Maylandia lombardoi



## Al.Powell (Sep 9, 2013)

hey I have been raising some ps. kenyi for about a month now. I have 2 females and a male.
A side from the fish this is the aquarium at the moment, it is going to get further planted, but as it stands there are 7 large chain swords, 2 clusters of lace java fern and 3 clusters of Heteranthera.
The chain swords hopefully spread them selves out and the Heteranthera can be cut and planted like water sprite so there will be more of that


----------

